
Analog Spring Reverb: How it works - PascLeRasc
https://anasounds.com/analog-spring-reverb-how-it-works/
======
exabrial
Boutique guitar stompboxes are an interesting market: there's a lot of cork
sniffing sane nose thumbing generally, even though two designs may be
electrically exact.

That being said I really do like their design. The spring reverb in my guitar
amp sounds great but does not have tone control and get overly bright with a
single coil guitar.

~~~
asmithmd1
Check out the build quality of Bartel Amps. Mark Bartel has been hand making
every part of the amps he designed for over 20 years. He is an EE who makes
product decisions based on science - not marketing

[https://www.instagram.com/p/BxpP0IugJqZ/?igshid=1gns8qkaz6ou...](https://www.instagram.com/p/BxpP0IugJqZ/?igshid=1gns8qkaz6ou5)

~~~
52-6F-62
Oh that's just great. So an MSRP of ~ $6375 CAD. They're beautifully
done—guess it goes on the bucket list. Here I thought the wiring job on my
AC30 was the nicest I'd seen in a long time
([http://www.voxshowroom.com/uk/amp/ac30hw2_2010.html](http://www.voxshowroom.com/uk/amp/ac30hw2_2010.html)
\- also w/ tremolo and spring reverb tank)

~~~
asmithmd1
I am friend of Mark Bartel and helped him a little with the "wire trees" that
he custom molds. I made many suggestions along the lines: "Why don't you
just..."

He constitutionally can't - he is the definition of uncompromising. I don't
play guitar, but I want to buy one of his amps because of how it is made. Take
a look at this:

[https://guitar.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/bartel-
amplifi...](https://guitar.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/bartel-amplifiers-
roseland-circuitry@1400x934.jpg)

And every one is exactly the same because he writes and then follows explicit
directions for making every connection.

~~~
52-6F-62
He must have an extraordinary amount of patience!

Doesn't even look like he has any dealers up here—but I was able to find a
Premier Guitar demo video from last year's NAMM:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkaCKtUd79M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkaCKtUd79M)

Didn't realize he was from Tone King previously.

------
tobr
Wouldn’t it be more useful to describe a spring reverb as _”electro-acoustic”_
or _”electro-mechanical”_ , rather than “analog”? I think “analog” is best
reserved as contrast with “digital”.

~~~
mrob
Is there such a thing as a fully analog reverb that's not electro-acoustic?
Bucket-brigade devices are sometimes called "analog", and they were
occasionally used for reverb (more commonly for the simpler delay effects they
were better suited to), but they're discrete in the time domain so arguably
they're partly digital. Maybe you could do reverb with a tape delay with
really tiny heads, but I don't know of any such product.

~~~
NikkiA
Here you go:

[https://reverb-res.cloudinary.com/image/upload/s--
Or_7-p6K--...](https://reverb-res.cloudinary.com/image/upload/s--
Or_7-p6K--/a_exif,c_limit,f_auto,fl_progressive,g_south,h_620,q_auto:eco,w_620/v1476733441/b3bbbjzasrdsd7ktoimp.jpg)

Elk Echo Machine v3 (EM-3) from 1970

~~~
mrob
Echo isn't the same as reverb. Reverb is a simulation of acoustic spaces small
enough that you don't hear distinct echoes. You need multiple short delays to
simulate the time taken for sound to travel between surfaces of the room, and
feedback between them to simulate the reflections. AFAIK all tape delays are
too slow to produce reverb sounds.

~~~
cardiffspaceman
Recording studios have had access to tunnels to create echos.

[https://www.acontinuouslean.com/2013/12/02/secret-capitol-
st...](https://www.acontinuouslean.com/2013/12/02/secret-capitol-studios-
sound/)

------
squarefoot
And for really big deep FX, use a slinky!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXItDwgf6hM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXItDwgf6hM)

Not exactly portable, but definitely worth the build.

~~~
disantlor
in a similar vein:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZWAntOnrx4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZWAntOnrx4)

